# WTB: the usual rarer r34 nismo parts, market price paid



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

mid nismo logo ti strut brace
oem vs2 darker silver pocket din, or darker silver oem single din stereo

happy to pay yahoo auction prices.


----------

